# SSgt Jordan Lewis



## AWP (May 30, 2015)

Blue Skies

http://www.airforcetimes.com/story/...f-service-member-killed-in-accident/27302343/



> CLOVIS, N.M. — Cannon Air Force Base officials have released the identity of a service member fatally injured in a vehicle accident.
> 
> Base officials say 30-year-old Staff Sgt. Jordan Lewis was a flight engineer for CV-22 Osprey aircraft with the 20th Special Operations Squadron. He is survived by his wife, their children and his parents.
> 
> Officials say Lewis died Tuesday after being injured Monday when a small utility vehicle overturned during training on the Melrose Air Force Range, which is located about 35 miles west of Clovis.


----------



## x SF med (May 30, 2015)

Blue Skies SSG.


----------



## policemedic (May 30, 2015)

RIP


----------



## Grunt (May 30, 2015)

Rest In Peace, SSgt. Lewis!


----------



## CDG (May 30, 2015)

RIP SSgt Lewis.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 30, 2015)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 30, 2015)

Rest In God's Own Peace, SSgt Lewis. Prayers out for all touched by this tragic event.


----------



## RackMaster (May 31, 2015)

RIP.


----------



## Viper1 (May 31, 2015)

Rest in Peace SSgt Lewis.


----------

